# Montage für Kroatien??



## EgonEcke (25. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Kroatien und werde dort auch angeln gehen. Vom Boot und vom Ufer aus.
Eine mittlere und schwere Spinrute werde ich mitnehmen.
Bei der Köderwahl werde ich auf kleine Gummis, Spinner und Blinker, Wobbler mitnehmen. Vorfach wird Fluorocarbon.

Doch wie fische ich vom Boot aus um auch auf Tiefe zu kommen? (Sbirolino?)
Ich dachte an einer Art DropShotSystem (und dann zupfen?) oder Patanostersystem und Fischfetzen als Köder.
Hat da wer Erfahreungen von Euch?
Was kann man denn überhaupt für Fisch erwarten?
Ich bin im Norden von Zadar unterwegs.

Gruss egon


----------



## EgonEcke (26. August 2010)

*AW: Montage für Kroatien??*

Keiner kann etwas dazu schreiben?


----------



## glavoc (4. November 2010)

*AW: Montage für Kroatien??*

Hallo Egon,
also vom Boot aus empfiehlt sich schleppen, sprich Tieftauchwobbler mit vorgeschaltetem "u-boot":

oder wie die Einheimischen:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://img.bolha.com/images/image/20125/20530/_498170af46a2e.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.morski-ribolov.net/forum/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D10%26t%3D56%26start%3D50&usg=__NMWsBxU74YjkxdfrNZi44fpiaeM=&h=481&w=611&sz=70&hl=de&start=362&zoom=1&tbnid=4NrU-BskNDoaPM:&tbnh=118&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpanula%2Bzubatac%2Bteska%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26biw%3D982%26bih%3D566%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C11394&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=441&vpy=260&dur=1839&hovh=199&hovw=253&tx=124&ty=86&ei=kejRTLWjF4W6jAfzvayGDg&oei=AejRTOuKLc6CswaLn7iVDA&esq=26&page=26&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:362&biw=982&bih=566

und am besten wenn das Boot steht,  äh`"dropshotsystem"|kopfkrat, wobei also, -  ich hab Leute dazu früher Paternoster sagen gehört... klingt halt eher "altbachern"...na ja..

http://www.dtd.hr/dtd-hrv/Products/Woodenhandreelsset/KANČANICAZAFRATRE/tabid/3303/Default.aspx

so sieht das traditionell aus...
Vom Ufer, nun ja...Hängerreich, wenn du auf Grundbleimontagen gehst...Blinker...nun ja..kaum jemals jemanden gesehen...geschweige denn erfolgreich...
also Wobbler etc. oder auch Wasserkugel/Posse/Ballon...
dabei kl. Haken, Meeresfische sind viel vorsichtiger, schneller, flinker und nicht so todesmutig (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen...)
aber halt die Erwartungen runterschrauben...
Köderfische sind anders als hier (Wobbler), das Meer total klar (Sichtweiten bis 25 m), die Vieher aufgeweckt...
Hoffentlich viele schöne Fische !!!


----------



## z33olli (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Montage für Kroatien??*

Hallo, bin neu hier. Olli mein Name.
2017 gehts nach Kroatien. Ich wollte dort evtl. mit Sbirolino vom Ufer aus angeln. Habe irgendwo im Internet mal gelesen, dass das funtionieren soll und günstig wäre wegen des steinigen Untergrundes (langsam sinkend, keine Hänger). Krabben vielleicht als Köder?


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Montage für Kroatien??*

Es gibt dort angeblich recht unschöne, meterlange Borstenwürmer zu kaufen, welche man lebend und von hinten her zerstückelt und anködert. Man sollte sich vor dem kräftig zwickenden Kopf in Acht nehmen. Das soll recht gut funktionieren.


----------



## z33olli (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Montage für Kroatien??*

Danke für die Antwort.
Welche Kunstköder könnte man da ranhängen (Sbirolinomontage)?


----------

